# benchmark



## rockbot (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow its been awhile since my last post! 

 But I haven't stopped exploring, hunting, bottle digging and enjoying life.

 Hope all is well with the gang and look forward to the blue pages once again.

 On a recent hunting trip I stumbled upon this old benchmark. I was wondering if any you have uncovered them?


----------



## rockbot (Aug 21, 2012)

Of course whats a hunting trip if you don't keep and eye out for the old glass!


----------



## Hulingirl (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice find!


----------



## rockbot (Aug 21, 2012)

A little history about this place.

 The Ainapo Trail was the primary route to the summit of Mauna Loa from prehistory to 1916. The trail began on the southeast flank at 2000 feet of elevation and reached Mokuaweoweo, the summit crater, at 13,200 feet (4,000 m). It was sometimes called Menzies Trail after Archibald Menzies who was the first recorded outsider to climb the mountain in 1794.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 21, 2012)

The newly rebuilt cabin at the 8000 ft elevation. I would consider the hike to be moderate to hard especially with a alice pack and rifle. Or I'm just getting old! lol


----------



## rockbot (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Hulingirl!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2012)

oh thats what you have been doing []

 Get any thing to eat with that rifle?


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad to have you back...I was hoping all was well with you.  
 Is this one of the areas they want to put off limits to hunting?
 Hope you were successful.


----------



## epackage (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Rock great to see you posting again...[]


----------



## rockbot (Aug 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> oh thats what you have been doing []
> 
> Get any thing to eat with that rifle?


 
 Not this day but "goat me doubles" the week before.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 21, 2012)

Good to be back!
 Yes, I've been very busy with the hunting access and eradication issues. We got two County ordinances passed. It sure was a lot of work.
 One is a a formation of a Game Advisory Commission and the other bans aerial eradication. 
 Also, we are working on litigation to stop the fencing.



> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Glad to have you back...I was hoping all was well with you.
> Is this one of the areas they want to put off limits to hunting?
> Hope you were successful.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Jim!
 Catch me up you Paterson nut! lol



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Hey Rock great to see you posting again...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Tony,

 Good to see you posting, sir! Keep it up will'ya, please.

 I've found a bunch of those benchmarks over the years, but never with camera, let alone digital camera, in hand. And never with a nearby "lodge" at 8000 feet, alas.

Different island Goat Stew Recipe.


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Good to be back!
> Yes, I've been very busy with the hunting access and eradication issues. We got two County ordinances passed. It sure was a lot of work.
> ...


----------



## Brains (Aug 21, 2012)

those are fun to find.  On top of Mt. Evans in Colorado there's one and all the tourists who drive up the mountain get all excited about it.  (of course... that includes me as well, but i don't act like it.  I pretend not to care 'cause you gotta' stay cool on the mountain... and at 14,000+ you get a little tired)

 I'm sure theres one on Mt. marcy in newYork... but i guess i didn't take a picture of that one for some reason.
 Sometimes you find the bases and someone ripped off the marker- theres a mountain somewhere in the Shenandoah natl. park with a concrete base that's missing it's marker along the trail.  (it's super sad)


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 21, 2012)

HI,  I have one in my front yard here in New York.  I remember when the surveyors put it in, back when I was a kid.  RED Matthews


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 22, 2012)

Tony!! been wondering about you! Glad to see your face back in these parts...I have various benchmark photo's I'll see if I can dig a few out to add to this post later on...Also of interest to you might be an old handcarved border stone just up the road near Penn Digger's original homestead near the NY/ Pa Border...I'll see if I can find a pic of that.... Glad you've been successful,..hard work pays off.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the comments gang. Most other bench marks I find measure elevation. This was the first that I found that measures azimuth. Its pointing due east.

 Good to be back Surf!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2012)

I see them quite frequently.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2012)

And as you can see by this picture it was placed right in a rock.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Aug 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot


 

 Maybe you can go find some of those deer recently illegally moved over to the island and mow them down with that rifle.


----------



## Brains (Aug 22, 2012)

they show up in big rock formations a lot- they put them in stuff that they didn't think would move or be disturbed for a really long time.  The ones on top of the mountains i've seen aren't going anywhere for a long time... unless someone takes them.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool. What direction is that one pointing?



> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> I see them quite frequently.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol. Hey they paying some guys big bucks to find and shoot them.



> ORIGINAL:  SkinsFan36
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockbot (Aug 22, 2012)

They sell key chain replica's now. Another hobby? lol



> ORIGINAL:  Brains
> 
> they show up in big rock formations a lot- they put them in stuff that they didn't think would move or be disturbed for a really long time.  The ones on top of the mountains i've seen aren't going anywhere for a long time... unless someone takes them.


----------



## madman (Aug 24, 2012)

hey rocky glad to see ya back! heres one i found in knoxville tn


----------



## Dugout (Aug 24, 2012)

Rocky, if I get back up there I will look for you.


> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Cool. What direction is that one pointing?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brains (Aug 24, 2012)

is the keyChain replica actual size?  I'd be like.... tryin to buy some french fries and i keep my keys in my pocket with myWallet:
 "ok... let me just get out my wallet...... (keys + keyChain fall out with wallet)"
 (fastFood worker)"wtf is that..."
 "oh it's my AWESOME ACTUAL SIZE BRASS REPLICA OF A BENCHMARK!!!!!!!"
 ...-_-


----------



## rockbot (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Mad! good to be back.

 The one you got looks pretty worn. Funny it doesn't list the elevation on it though. Unusual.



> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> hey rocky glad to see ya back! heres one i found in knoxville tn


----------



## rockbot (Aug 25, 2012)

Or better yet take it out of your pocket at the airport and the TSA agents will be all over you! [8|]

 The replica's are about the size of a quarter. []



> ORIGINAL:  Brains
> 
> is the keyChain replica actual size?  I'd be like.... tryin to buy some french fries and i keep my keys in my pocket with myWallet:
> "ok... let me just get out my wallet...... (keys + keyChain fall out with wallet)"
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow !  I never ate a goat. How is it?  They must  be your "white tailed" huh?


----------



## rockbot (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow !  I never ate a goat. How is it?  They must  be your "white tailed" huh?
 [/quote]


 They sure aren't white tail quality but they make damn good jerky.


----------

